# Pet/farm sitting rates



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm looking at getting into petting sitting to make a little extra money. I farm sit for some friends of mine but don't really charge them. If I started doing this as a side business type thing, I don't know what to charge. 

Im very involves with 4H and am experienced with all livestock and horses. I'm good with small or large dogs. I like small caged animals and will clean the cages. I will do cat litter boxes. I would even feed reptiles. I'm a certified Animal Science ambassador as well as being a member of several animal committees. I follow directions well and don't mind mucking stalls, cleaning paddocks or anything else that has to do with care. 

But I'm stuck on what to charge. Any suggestions?


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Dani-I charge 25 an hour including drive time-that varies a bit depending on what kind of chores-hope this helps! If just cats and dogs only 10 per visit and more if the drive is longer-with the price of gas ......


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Ok good, I was thinking along those lines. Do you have a contract about when payment is due and stating what will be done with the animals?


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

You need to consider you area as well. My petsitter only charges me $20 for the whole farm(which can be fed if in a hurry in 15 minutes. We have water set up to make it easy. I have 20 goats, 4 horses 20 rabbits plus odds and ends. If she just feeds the dogs its less. But there are alot of farms and petsitters. I have never used it but an overnight stay ( in your house is $50)


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I think there is a serious need for pet sitters in our area. I think 20 or so is fair if it farm animals. But your right, small animals should be less. Hopefully it works out and thanks


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Sorry I meant if there are alot of sitters chech the prices. Around here there are alot of pet sitting services. If there weren't many you could charge morre


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Its fine, I wasn't offeneded by your post. My apologies if I came across that way. I've looked at the only other in customers home sitter in our area and they only do dogs and cats. No dogs over 80 pounds though.


----------

